# Russian with International Driving Licence



## Ruggedblond (Oct 26, 2008)

Are Russian's on the list of citizens who can simply pay and exchange their licence/ International licence or do they have to go through the lessons fiasco...


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Ruggedblond said:


> Are Russian's on the list of citizens who can simply pay and exchange their licence/ International licence or do they have to go through the lessons fiasco...


I am sure not what you would like to hear...but it is unfortunately the lessons drill.....and lots of money to spend....


----------



## remaaz (Apr 5, 2011)

Honestly, in UAE they don't recognize any diriving license from countries where you can get your license easily ( corrupted like us), usually india, eygpt, pakistan, iran.

I'm not sure whether Russia is included or not.


----------



## lookingforsmth (Nov 23, 2010)

Ruggedblond said:


> Are Russian's on the list of citizens who can simply pay and exchange their licence/ International licence or do they have to go through the lessons fiasco...


you should take the lessons and pass the exam..


----------

